# Mischling question



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

So someone offered to sell me some mischling crs shrimps and I'm intrigued by the idea that bkk or wine red might come out. I did some research and according to mendel law, if I breed mischling x mischling, there's a 50% of getting mischlings, 25% for crs, and 25% for taiwan bee. I also learned that having a crs with mischlings would dilute the gene, but the problem I found is how do you tell from mischling and crs? Are the legs different colours?
If something else pops out (ex: wine reds), I want to keep them in a separate tank, but if I can't tell the difference with crs, isn't it better to keep everything together to keep the hybrid genes?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

How would you tell the CRS offspring and the mischling offspring apart from a mischling x mischling cross? Good question. And I'm not sure you could. TBs would be obvious. 

I'm interested to see what some of the experts say.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Anyone?......


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I took a closer look at my mischling and CBS/CRS tanks and there is no discernible difference that I can see. 

Sorry. Probably not the news you were after. 

Rob


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

From what I know, you *CANT* tell if a mischling is a mischling compared to crystal shrimps. Its like having a red and a yellow flower, you wont get an orange one, it would express whichever one thats dominant which in this case is the ordinary crystal trait (note: black dominant over red). You get the bkk and red wine off mutations in the genes of crystal shrimp offsprings. It means that you could even have regular crystal black shrimps and have a small chance at getting an offspring that expresses bkk, red wine, bluebolt etc.

Mutations are usually recessive so if you breed it with crystal shrimps then it would definitely dilute the mutation traits.

In my own opinion I wouldnt recommend paying for those A grade looking "mischlings" people usually sell at the same price as grade S/SS unless seller is confident that one/both parents of those mischlings are taiwan bees. This is because the "mischlings" could be too diluted or possibly, no longer holding that mutation gene. Usually people that mix taiwan with crystals just call the offsprings mischlings because they cannot keep track what bred with what. For breeding, I would suggest chipping in the extra money to get the actual bees that are what they are than to gamble with mischlings.

As far as I know, I could be selling grade A crystal shrimps and claim that there are potential chances that the offsprings could express bkk/rw/etc. which is not a lie (its just a matter of when there will be mutations) but it would be mean and would give a false hope to the buyers hoping to get taiwan bees out of them. Just remember that by buying mischlings, its a gamble in terms of traits and gamble in terms of what the seller says.


----------



## 29025 (Jan 5, 2015)

If you trust your source, Mischlings are a really a good way to go, esp to save $$$ . I have a nice variety of taiwan bees from breeding mischling females to taiwan bee males. Mischling moms have nice strong babies.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Ya thats why it matters who to get them from.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Ohh I see. So it's best to get it from a proper breeder. I just thought if I could get a bkk or wine reds, that'd be a plus, but I guess mischilings are mostly for ppl wanting taiwan bees


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

But which one has a higher probability of mutation? I really like wine reds but they're hard to come by


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm breeding wine reds and red pandas right now. I can PM you when the population is large enough to start selling some. 

As far as breeding with mischlings go, female CRS mischling x wine red is giving some very healthy wine red offspring. I love breeding from mischling as I get better baby survival rate.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Ohh i see. And do you separate them?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I leave any TBs in the tank and move any non TBs to my mischling tank. I only have female mischlings in my TB tank, so I know that the father is a TB and any non TBs are definitely mischling.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Ohh so then I do need to keep tb's as well


----------

